# navy subs



## cdestroyer (May 9, 2019)

This month marks a couple of anniversaries of terrible tragedies aboard two navy submarines. 
http://ussnautilus.org/blog/the-loss-of-uss-thresher
https://www.deafwhale.com/uss-scorpion


----------



## RadishRose (May 9, 2019)

I have heard of the Thresher, but not the Scorpion.

I couldn't read the entire articles....so, so sad for those guys.


----------



## rgp (May 9, 2019)

Nothing can be done about the poor souls that were on board, now........But I wonder sometimes what these & other sunken/lost ships / subs have done to our oceans in terms of pollution? 

What have they done / are they doing,..... to the fish almost all of us eat?

Who knows what they were carrying when they went down?

The {Gov} sure draws attention away from them in a hurry. And no definitive answers are ever given.


----------



## oldman (May 10, 2019)

These were terrible accidents. I toured a sub up in Connecticut years ago. I said then that I would never had wanted to be stationed on one. Just thinking about being hundreds or thousands of feet underwater gave me the willies. I also toured one in Hawaii. Same thing. No thanks! 

I also recall the Russian nuclear sub K-19, which I watched the movie and I highly recommend it to those that like intense drama movies. This is a powerful movie and shows first-hand what can go wrong when scientists hurriedly put together a nuclear sub. Just a great movie with Harrison Ford and Liam Neeson. 

When I first graduated from college, I interned at Allis Chalmers Inc., which manufactured nuclear reactors for Navy subs. I met Admiral Rickover, who was in charge of the U.S. Navy's submarine program. What an honor to meet such a distinguished man and Officer. He asked me if I served in the armed forces. I told him that I am a Marine. He shook my hand and thanked me. Just a really nice man that respected his men.


----------



## Grampa Don (May 10, 2019)

Oldman --  It seems curious to me that being under water is scary to many, but being tens of thousands of feet up in an aluminum tube going close to the speed of sound doesn't bother them.

I served on a diesel boat, but I wouldn't want to serve on a nuke.  They go too deep and stay out too long.

Don


----------



## Butterfly (May 10, 2019)

Grampa, I have a bit of claustrophobia and the idea of being down under the ocean in a sub is almost as scary as being down in a tunnel under the earth.  I just couldn't do either one.  When I was a kid we went to see Carlsbad Caverns and they had to bring me up early because I freaked out.  Maybe it's not being able to see the sky?  I do elevators, etc., OK though -- maybe it's because I'm not "under" something.  I dunno.


----------



## Grampa Don (May 10, 2019)

Butterfly  -  Yeah, a sub is not a good place if you have claustrophobia.  Maybe aircraft are easier because you can look out the window.  I went aboard an aircraft carrier once, and I thought being down in the bowels of that thing was creepier than the sub. My wife came aboard the boat once.  She made it to the after battery hatch and had to get out.

It is tragic that the two boats mentioned went down, especially if it was due to someone's incompetence.  But, people die in all branches of the service.  It's a risk those who enlist are willing to take.

Don


----------



## Tommy (May 11, 2019)

When I first joined the navy I toyed with the idea of applying for sub school.  Had a friend who was in the original Blue/Gold fleet.  In the end, I decided it would be too many guys in too little space for too long a period for me.  Very cool duty, but it takes a very special sort of person . . .
:hatoff:


----------



## oldman (May 11, 2019)

Grampa Don said:


> Oldman --  It seems curious to me that being under water is scary to many, but being tens of thousands of feet up in an aluminum tube going close to the speed of sound doesn't bother them.
> 
> I served on a diesel boat, but I wouldn't want to serve on a nuke.  They go too deep and stay out too long.
> 
> Don




Don... Good point! I never thought about it, but I am glad that someone didn't make the same point back when I was flying. One big difference is that when I was up in the air tens of thousands of feet, I was in charge of the controls. It's like when you are driving with someone that takes risks and you wish that you would have drove instead. I think we have all been there.

I am not claustrophobic, but maybe I am when it comes to being stuck in a ship that you can barely walk through and you have to be there for days. Even the bunks are barely big enough to get your body on and I am 6'4". How long does a sub normally stay underwater? When I toured the U.S.S. Bowfin last summer in Pearl Harbor, it was a great experience. 

The sub that I toured in Connecticut it was the U.S.S. Nautilus, the first nuclear powered sub. Even back then, I felt uneasy, but it was an interesting tour and museum. If I were Navy, I would sign on for an aircraft carrier. I would have really loved to have been selected to fly in the Marines and land on a carrier. Maybe even go to Miramar. Guys that flew in the service advanced much faster than I did. It took me 16 years to become a senior pilot and only about 8-10 years if they flew in the service and proved themselves.


----------



## cdestroyer (May 11, 2019)

no sub for me either even while serving onboard the proteus a sub tender. men who like subs and jumping out of planes are braver than me. hence my nick c=sea and well destroyer speaks for itself....


----------



## Grampa Don (May 11, 2019)

Oldman --  The diesel boats could stay down as long as the air held out.  On patrol, we would snorkel after dark for fresh air and battery charge.  In an emergency, there was CO2 absorbent, and we could let in bottled air.  By the time we would snorkel, a match wouldn't stay lit.  The nukes make their own air.

We took some marines aboard once.   We dropped them off in rubber rafts to attack the beach at camp Pendleton and picked them up when they came back.  A couple Seals went with them.  Not something I would want to try.

Here's a shot of our boat tied up in Okinawa.







Don


----------



## oldman (May 13, 2019)

U.S.S. Bowfin in Pearl Harbor: Bunks inside. (I don't think I would fit.) The man in the picture wouldn't move. I think he was trying to read the markers.


----------



## oldman (May 13, 2019)

I don't know who the man is standing there reading the markers, but I couldn't get him to move. In the other picture at the top, I used my software to rub him out, so to speak, but I could not delete the other two pictures with the man in them. DRAT!!


----------



## cdestroyer (May 13, 2019)

pretty good job of removing the man except you forgot the shadow on the ground


----------



## cdestroyer (May 13, 2019)

photos of fbm subs are not allowed so this is a painting of the uss ethan allen berthed next to the uss proteus



the partial view of the square object above the sail is the overhead crane for loading polaris missiles.


----------



## Grampa Don (May 13, 2019)

The Bowfin is a Balao class boat, the same as the one I was on.  So, the interior would be much the same.  Our boat was a Guppy II conversion, which is why the superstructure looks so different.  The sail is fiberglass, and puts the bridge some 30 feet above the water.

Are the markers commemorating boats that were lost?

Don


----------



## cdestroyer (May 16, 2019)

in reference to my posted photo of the sub this is what they fired!


----------



## Falcon (May 16, 2019)

I'd  go AWOL   before serving  on a submarine.  I'm more comfortable  up  in the clouds  with the  birdies.


----------



## oldman (May 17, 2019)

cdestroyer said:


> in reference to my posted photo of the sub this is what they fired!
> View attachment 65596



Submarine fired ballistic missile. These things do a lot of damage when they come down. Does it have the "Made In USA" stamp on it?

Aren't they nuclear?


----------



## cdestroyer (May 17, 2019)

yes, they were nuclear with two warheads each sub carried sixteen and the ship stored more in a plug deck.. none are left to the best of my knowledge


----------



## Myquest55 (Jul 3, 2019)

Interesting chatter about submarines.  My husband served 12 years in the USN.  He was mostly out of Groton, on Fast Attack Los Angeles class.  We spent a few years overseas in Holy Loch then back to Groton for some time on Boomers before he got out.  What irritates me is that he was in the service BETWEEN "wars" so doesn't "qualify" for any military benefits.  There are a few retailers that acknowledge military service, regardless (Thank you, Lowes) but unless we were at war, the guys are ignored!  Have to say, they were just as ready to step up and fight but were fortunate enough to be serving during a time of peace!!


----------



## johndoe (Jul 3, 2019)

My only sub story is that I worked for a defense contractor that manufactured the reactor monitoring and control equipment. Government inspectors monitored our every operation to assure all the work was done properly and the  results of testing recorded. The saying was that the job isn't complete until the weight of the paper work equaled the weight of the equipment. Failure of the equipment is not an option "twenty thousand leagues under the sea."


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 4, 2019)

Oldman, I just watched K-19 the other day, and you're right; it was a very good movie.


----------



## Victor (Jul 6, 2019)

I am curious, what is it like living in a sub?
I'd like to take a tour. Is it claustrophobic?
How's the food?


----------



## Grampa Don (Jul 6, 2019)

Victor said:


> I am curious, what is it like living in a sub?
> I'd like to take a tour. Is it claustrophobic?
> How's the food?


I can only speak for the old diesel boats.  But, I expect it's not much different on the nukes.
It was a little crowded, about 80 guys in a boat about 300 ft. long and 14 across.  But, you get used to it.  They are well air conditioned so it's never stuffy. I never felt claustrophobic.
The food was excellent.  The officers and crew ate the same food.  The officers had a small pantry for snacks, and ate in the wardroom. There were stewards to cater to them. 
When just transiting, anybody could visit the bridge for a little sunshine.

Don


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 6, 2019)

Grampa Don said:


> I can only speak for the old diesel boats.  But, I expect it's not much different on the nukes.
> It was a little crowded, about 80 guys in a boat about 300 ft. long and 14 across.  But, you get used to it.  They are well air conditioned so it's never stuffy. I never felt claustrophobic.
> The food was excellent.  The officers and crew ate the same food.  The officers had a small pantry for snacks, and ate in the wardroom. There were stewards to cater to them.
> When just transiting, anybody could visit the bridge for a little sunshine.
> ...



I read somewhere that the food on submarines is a lot better than the food on other ships.  Is that true?


----------



## Grampa Don (Jul 7, 2019)

Butterfly said:


> I read somewhere that the food on submarines is a lot better than the food on other ships.  Is that true?


I only served on a sub, so I can't say what food is like on other ships.  But, I can say it was better than what they served on Navy bases.  I've had trout, steaks, lobster, and frog legs on the boat.

Don


----------



## Victor (Jul 15, 2019)

I always wondered what it is like living in a sub.
What keeps you busy?


----------



## Grampa Don (Jul 15, 2019)

Victor said:


> I always wondered what it is like living in a sub.
> What keeps you busy?


I suspect it's like duty on any Navy ship.  When at sea and not on watch, you sleep and eat.  I read a lot.  When in port, you clean and do maintenance and go ashore when you can.

Don


----------



## Pappy (Jul 16, 2019)

Anyone ever watch the movie das Boat? The adventures of a German sub and it’s story of what the men endured. It definitely holds your attention.


----------



## Grampa Don (Jul 16, 2019)

Pappy said:


> Anyone ever watch the movie das Boat? The adventures of a German sub and it’s story of what the men endured. It definitely holds your attention.


It's a good movie.  The sub depicted in it was much smaller than U.S. subs like the one I served on, just 220 ft. long vs. ours at 310 ft.  It was very tight quarters.

Don


----------



## oldman (Jul 17, 2019)

Anyone ever fall off while at sea? I know subs are fairly narrow and probably not a place to be on a windy day.


----------



## Grampa Don (Jul 17, 2019)

oldman said:


> Anyone ever fall off while at sea? I know subs are fairly narrow and probably not a place to be on a windy day.


I'm sure it must have happened.  Our boat had a steel rail in the deck.  You can see it in this photo.


There were safety harnesses that clipped onto this rail so men could go topside in rough weather.  The large thing on the right is a rescue buoy.  There was a steel cable attached to it  and it could be reeled out to aid rescuers.  Notice it is held down with welded steel straps.  They did this when we deployed to the far east to prevent accidental release.  They also painted over the numbers on our sail.

Don


----------



## LulyR (Aug 3, 2019)

Myquest55 said:


> Interesting chatter about submarines.  My husband served 12 years in the USN.  He was mostly out of Groton, on Fast Attack Los Angeles class.  We spent a few years overseas in Holy Loch then back to Groton for some time on Boomers before he got out.  What irritates me is that he was in the service BETWEEN "wars" so doesn't "qualify" for any military benefits.  There are a few retailers that acknowledge military service, regardless (Thank you, Lowes) but unless we were at war, the guys are ignored!  Have to say, they were just as ready to step up and fight but were fortunate enough to be serving during a time of peace!!


Same here, hubby served on Boomers; USSB John C. Calhoun and USSB Von Steuben, from 1978 to 1999.  He bravely fought "the Cold War" but no accolades.  He joined when there was still a Vietnam War backslash, service members were not allowed to wear their uniforms off base.  He cried the first time someone thanked him for his service in 2010.  Lowes is good about recognizing service, Home Depot was also but just changed their policy and only recognize on military holidays.


----------



## 911 (Aug 3, 2019)

Do these men really care about getting discounts? I thought most places that recognize veterans and gave a discount do so as long as you show them your DD214. I would have gladly given up my discounts if I could have served during peacetime. I seen some good men get killed. All service and former service members get a lot of freebies come Veterans Day, if they want to run around to all the restaurants, ice cream and donut shops. That's not for me.


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 3, 2019)

Victor said:


> I always wondered what it is like living in a sub.
> What keeps you busy?



Back in the 60's while in the Navy my brother was on a Nuclear sub.  I remember during some shore leave, they had a family event, where families of the sailors could come out to visit.  One of the things we got to tour the sub. I was only 12 years old, but I remember it being very narrow.  We could not tour the whole sub, for safety and security reasons. But we got to visit the sleeping quarters, and mess hall. Had lunch there.  My mom was totally beside herself when she saw the missles stowed under the bunks.
I remember he said that there were always things to do. He was some sort of machinist, working on the upkeep of the place.  Down time was often spent on maintanence or trainings.


----------



## Myquest55 (Aug 4, 2019)

911 said:


> Do these men really care about getting discounts? I thought most places that recognize veterans and gave a discount do so as long as you show them your DD214. I would have gladly given up my discounts if I could have served during peacetime. I seen some good men get killed. All service and former service members get a lot of freebies come Veterans Day, if they want to run around to all the restaurants, ice cream and donut shops. That's not for me.



No, it is NOT just about discounts but because these guys served during a time of peace, they pretty much get NO benefits.  If you served during a time of declared war or conflict many states offer tax considerations, health benefits, and a number of other opportunities that we are denied.  My husband was just as ready to go to war as anyone else but was fortunate enough to have missed it.  That said, it would have been nice to have had a helping hand along the way as some others got.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 8, 2019)

cdestroyer said:


> This month marks a couple of anniversaries of terrible tragedies aboard two navy submarines.
> http://ussnautilus.org/blog/the-loss-of-uss-thresher
> https://www.deafwhale.com/uss-scorpion



I've recently been doing a lot of reading on the Thresher and the Scorpion.

Looks to me like it was shoddy workmanship and crappy parts that caused the Thresher to go down?

Do you have any opinions on what actually happened aboard the Scorpion?  I've read all kinds of speculation about what actually precipitated her sinking, but evidently nobody really knows.


----------



## jerry old (Sep 26, 2019)

There are a handful of German clips on Military Channel-less than three, for a minute or so, of being depth charged; seems terrorizing to me. 
The swabies on Nuke Subs that laid of coast of Russia, during Cold  War and continues today requires a special breed; I couldn't do it.


----------



## jerry old (Nov 18, 2019)

Grampa Don said:


> Oldman --  It seems curious to me that being under water is scary to many, but being tens of thousands of feet up in an aluminum tube going close to the speed of sound doesn't bother them.
> 
> I served on a diesel boat, but I wouldn't want to serve on a nuke.  They go too deep and stay out too long.
> 
> Don


never figured it that way, just another reason to stay on the ground.


----------



## Llynn (Nov 18, 2019)

I served on a Destroyer Tender but every so often a diesel boat would pull alongside for repair.  Submarines are always called boats. They were small, and they did smell a bit but a Submarine crew was the tightest bunch of swabbies I ever encountered. They loved being on our tender, lots of food, plenty of hot water, and generous berthing spaces. When tender avail was over, we usually sent them off with gallons of ice cream and cases of Coke.


----------



## Grampa Don (Nov 18, 2019)

Llynn  --  You're right about the smell, diesel fuel and hydraulic fluid.  But, after a short time you don't even notice it.  I saved some of my dungarees in a bunk bag when I got out.  Ten years later, I could open that bag and smell the boat.

There are pictures from my Westpac cruise here if anyone is interested.

Don


----------



## Llynn (Nov 18, 2019)

The first thing to happen after the mooring lines were strung was every hatch on the boat flying open, and staying open during the entire tender avail. We tender sailors really liked the submariners. We liked the tin can sailors too but our shipmates from the boats were special. The guys on subs seemed to really appreciate what we did for them.


----------



## Grampa Don (Nov 18, 2019)

Llynn -- I got to visit your state thanks to the Navy.  When we came out of overhaul we sailed to an inlet near Seattle for fire control alignment.  Being from So Cal, I couldn't believe how thick the trees were.  Beautiful country.  Great clam chowder.  Drank lots of Olys.

Don


----------



## jerry old (Nov 18, 2019)

The first thing to happen after the mooring lines were strung was every hatch on the boat flying open, and staying open during the entire tender avail. We tender sailors really liked the submariners. We liked the tin can sailors too but our shipmates from the boats were special. The guys on subs seemed to really appreciate what we did for them.
[/QUOTE]
Once I have time, will go back and read a major portion of sub articles.  It is far,
far beyond me.  The man said 'go down to the sea in ships....' he did not say,
swim like a fishie.
  Viewed a nuke sub crew, much roomer that you guys had,
not roomy enough.  Takes a certain group of men to go underneath


----------

